# Spicy: Dämpfer-Performance verbessern



## bonusheft (16. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich kürzlich eine Fahrt mit einem Trek Scratch Air gemacht habe, kommt mir der Hinterbau meines Spicy vergleichsweise unsensibel und bockig vor. Und das, obwohl beide Bikes mit dem gleichen Dämpfer (Fox Float RP2) ausgestattet sind und beide den gleichen Federweg haben. 

Deshalb suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, den Hinterbau meines Bikes sensibler zu bekommen.

Am Luftdruck sollte es nicht liegen, denn der Federweg wird fast zu 100% ausgenutzt.  Den Luftkammerservice habe ich vor kurzem durchgeführt und alles neu gefettet.

In anderen Threads habe ich gesehen, daß einige ihre Bikes mit Coil-Dämpfern wie z.B. einem Fox DHX oder einem Rock Shox Vivid ausgestattet haben. Momentan schrecken mich aber die Kosten und das höhere Gewicht eines Coil-Dämpfers ab. 

Deshalb denke ich über eine Änderung des aktuellen Dämpfer-Setups nach.

Der Dämpfer im Spicy hat folgende Werksabstimmung:
-	Velocity/Compression: Firm (hart)
-	Rebound: Middle
-	Boost valve: 250

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit, diese Werkseinstellungen z.B. durch Toxoholics ändern zu lassen? Bringt das was oder ergibt das nur marginale Veränderungen? 

Was gibt es sonst noch für Möglichkeiten, die Performance zu verbessern?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## zwente (16. März 2011)

Welche Werkstabstimmung hat denn der Dämpfer im Scratch gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (16. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, was das für eine Abstimmung war. Leider kann ich auch nicht mehr nachsehen, da es nicht mein Bike war.


----------



## zwente (16. März 2011)

ich vermute mal es hat was mit der zu harten Druckstufe zu tun.... 

haste mal einfach en bissal mitm Luftdruck rumgespielt? Wieviel Sag haste denn?


----------



## bonusheft (16. März 2011)

Den Luftdruck habe ich mit der Zeit schon immer weiter gesenkt. Habe jetzt ca. 25% SAG bei ca. 11-12 bar, wiege 79kg. Den Rebound habe ich z.Zt. glaube ich 5 Klicks reingedreht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2011)

Der Dämpfer im Spicy ist verhältnismäßig hart abgestimmt.
Trek bekommt die Dämpfer extra beshimt, also nicht die 3 Standardvarianten.

Bei Toxo bekommst du nur die Druckstufe im Grundsetup geändert.
Dazu kommt der Service.

Für das gleiche Geld gibt es bei Push Service und echtes Tuning.
Dabei wird der Dämpfer GENAU auf dein Bike, dein Gewicht, deinen Fahrstil abgestimmt.

Du bekommst den Dämpfe KOMPLETT überarbeitet.
Dabei liegt dann eine Tüte mit ganzen original Kram, sogar das Face wird angefertigt.

Das Erbgenis kann ich nur alls absolute Spitze bezeichnen.
Ich habe einen RP2 aus einem Rocky Mountain Slayer doert gehabt.
Ich kenne den Hinterbau nicht mehr wieder, der Gedanke an einen Stahldämpfer ist gestorben.


----------



## bonusheft (16. März 2011)

Danke schonmal für die Infos.

Gerade habe ich gesehen, daß auch TF Tuned diesen Push-Service anbietet. 

Auch wenn es bei TF teurer ist, sehe ich den Vorteil darin, daß ich den Dämpfer nur nach UK und nicht in die Staaten zu Push schicken muß.

Macht das vom Ergebnis her einen Unterschied, wo ich das machen lasse?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Push und Tf sind Ein und das Gleiche.
Die hängen irgendwie zusammen.

Hier kannst du dich anmelden: http://www.tftunedshox.com/ 
Der Versand ist absolut problemlos.

Beim durchklicken kannst du dir auf einem Kalender einen Tag aussuchen an dem dein Dämpfer gemacht werden soll.
Dann wirst du nach Bike, Gewicht, Fahrstil usw. gefargt.
Zum Schluss bekommst du sogar das Bapperl für aufs Packet.
Einfach draufkleben und 3 Tage vorher zur Post damit er rechtzeitig dort ist.

Der Mitarbeiter nimmt dann ggf. Kontakt mit dir auf, spätestesns wenn er wieder zur Post geht.

In etwa 10 Tagen ist er zurück.

Di


----------



## agnes (17. März 2011)

gibt es auch so eine firma in deutschland?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

mag sein.
aber Push/ TF halte ich für die fachkundigste.
Sie stellen sogar das Face selbst her.
Ich lass keinen anderen ran.

Du musst keine Angst vor England haben.


----------



## bonusheft (17. März 2011)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Infos, das klingt ja vielversprechend!

 Dann werde ich mich mal mit denen in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leithuhn (17. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe auch neben dem einbauen eines Coil-Dämpfers begonnen mit dem Tuning eines RP23. Ich habe mir nen gebrauchten RP23 in der richtigen Länge besorgt. 

Dieser wird am 28. beim Tim mit einem Push-Tuning hoffentlich verbessert. Was Push auf seiner Webseite bezüglich des RP23 schreibt macht ziemlich hoffnung  Hoffentlich waren die Pixel dort nicht zu sehr geduldig.

Der Zustand des Dämpfers, der getuned, wird ist bis auf Kratzer egal, da dieser bei Tim (TF) eh komplett zerlegt und geserviced wird vor dem Push-Tuning.

Als Wünsche habe ich geäußert, dass mein Dämper beim idealen Sag den mittleren Bereich des FW etwas besser nutzt soll. Bei mir ist es so das mit meinem SAG 30% bis max 35% der Dämpfer sehr häufig durch zu schlagen scheint. Merken kann man es beim fahren nicht unbedingt deutlich aber der Gummiring hängt fast immer nach ner Abfahrt nicht mehr auf der Kolbenstange.

Das erreichen des vollen FW ist mit außer beim droppen nicht wirklich aufgefallen(Klar durch die hohe Progresson von Luft). Beim Droppen ist es okay wenn man es mal merkt. Ich denke nur, dass der Dämpfer/das Fahrwerk besser wird, wenn der mittlere Bereich des FW besser genutzt wird.

Wie, das wissen hoffentlich die Experten von Pusch/bzw. TF.

Ich melde mich wenn ich das Ding Probegefahren bin. Habe aber momentan fast keine Zeit zum biken und kann daher dauern.

Gruß Oli


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Mal nebenbei:
Nach dem Push/ TF Tuning am RP2 für ein Rocky Mountain Slayer ("for agresiy Trailriding"):

-Zugstufe kann jetzt im mittleren Verstellbereich gefahren werden, war vorher auf Minimum oft überdämpft
-ProPedal ist ausgeschaltet nur schwar spürbar, wippen tuts trotzdem nicht
-Der Rückartige Übergang ins ProPedal ist weg
- schnellen Schlägen kann der Hinterbau jetzt folgen (neues Face mit mehr Durchfluss)
- Und das BESTE: Lässt man den Hinterbau aus etwa 50cm frei auf den Boden fallen, bleit er "platsch" am Boden stehen, wie ein Coildämpfer.

Im Übrigen:
Wer mit dem Tuning nicht zufrieden ist, kann es kostenlos wieder ändern lassen.


----------



## bonusheft (17. März 2011)

So, nach einem kurzen Telefonat mit TF habe ich den Dämpfer gerade zur Post gebracht. Und jetzt bin ich gespannt, was es bringt


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Wirst nicht enttäuscht sein!


----------



## bonusheft (3. April 2011)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zum Tuning bei TF Tuned:

Nach knapp zwei Wochen habe ich meinen Dämpfer wieder von TF zurückbekommen. Es hat sich echt gelohnt und auch die Abwicklung war problemlos und professionell. Es gab ein ausführliches Protokoll mit den ausgeführten Arbeiten und die ausgetauschten Teile wurden auch alle mitgeschickt.

Der erste Eindruck nach zwei Touren ist echt bestens und ich bin begeistert. Das Hinterrad verliert auch bei kurzen, schnellen Schlägen nicht so schnell den Bodenkontakt, es verspringt auch nicht mehr so. Also ich werde mir wohl keinen anderen Dämpfer zulegen. Einen anderen Air-Dämpfer zumindest mit Sicherheit nicht.

@RockyRider66: vielen Dank für den klasse Tipp!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2011)

Gerne.
Die Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht.

Schnelle harte Schäge werden nicht mehr ignoriert, pp ist fast überflüssig, weg wird ausgenutzt, stahldämpfer ist kaum noch notwendig................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leithuhn (3. April 2011)

Erfahrungsbericht getunter RP23 in Spicy:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8175160&postcount=46

Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=471603

Gruß Oli


----------



## leithuhn (3. April 2011)

bonusheft schrieb:


> verliert bei kurzen, schnellen Schlägen nicht so schnell den Bodenkontakt, es verspringt auch nicht mehr so.
> @RockyRider66: vielen Dank für den klasse Tipp!



Klingt ein wenig so als wäre er etwas zu hart aufgepumpt gewesen mit zu viel Rebound eingestellt. 

Den Stahlvergleich besteht er nur beim Kellertest wenn man auf dem Bike wippt ,auf dem Trail ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht zutreffend.

Ist natürlich nur meine subjektive Bewertung.


----------



## bonusheft (3. April 2011)

Der Dämpfer war schon gut abgestimmt. Zumindest habe ich den Federweg immer gut ausgenutzt. Mit der Rebound-Einstellung hatte ich es auch nicht besser hinbekommen.

Aber jetzt habe ich einen besseren Eindruck vom Dämpfer. Welche Optionen hattest Du denn ausgewählt? Ich hatte "agressive Trailride" angegeben.


----------



## leithuhn (3. April 2011)

Ich habe keine einzelne Option gewählt sondern hier FR und DH angekreuzt:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/about/orderform_002.htm

http://www.tftunedshox.com/service/push.aspx

Ich sage ja nicht, dass man keinen Unterschied merkt aber er ist echt nicht so doll! Ich habe extra zum Vergleich meinen originalen RP2 nochmal eingebaut. Evtl bin auch auch zu unsensiebl bzw. wenn man sehr hart fährt ist der Dämpfer halt eh oft am Ende des Federwegs ob geopusht oder nicht!

Gruß Oli


----------



## bonusheft (3. April 2011)

Seltsam, bei mir sah das Formular etwas anders aus, ich hatte die Daten online angegeben. Da gab es als Option auch "All mountain / aggressive Trailride". 

Fahre allerdings auch kein DH, vielleicht kommen da auch ein paar Unterschiede in der Einschätzung her. Wie dem auch sei, ich werde den Dämpfer jetzt erstmal ausgiebig testen


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2011)

bei mir auch!


----------



## chema17 (4. April 2011)

Another video from Spain, greetings, hope you like it.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21907583"]http://vimeo.com/21907583[/ame]


----------



## zwente (4. April 2011)

wrong threat, but very nice vid....
in fact i'm a lil bit jealous

almost "ooopsie" at 2:50 ;-)


----------



## chema17 (4. April 2011)

Nice weather here, sorry for the rain ....


----------



## Telem (25. April 2011)

hello,

ich hätt mal ne Frage: Fährt jemand von euch einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 im Spicy? Wie ist die Erfahrung mit dem Dämpfer insbes. im Vergleich zum DHX 5.0 Air und dem RP2 (tuned / untuned).

thanks schonmal an den Schwarm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Andere Frage:
"Wer hat überhaupt schon einen Monarch Plus RC3?"


----------



## Telem (26. April 2011)

ok, diesen thread gibts ja schon
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=508891
da kommt der monarch recht gut weg. wollte aber gern was von der Spicy Fraktion hören.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Der Dämpfer muss zum Hinterbau und zum fahrer passen.
Vergleiche sind da schwer.


----------



## Telem (27. April 2011)

die Antwort bringt mich jetzt wirklich weiter... warum ich da nicht von alleine drauf gekommen bin. und ich dachte wirklich im Forum bekommt man Antworten. sorry habe ich mich verdacht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2011)

Du suchst einen Fahrer mit gleichem Bike, gleichem Gewicht und gleichem Fahrstil?
Und er soll all die Dämpfer gefahren haben?
Und genauso empfinden wie du?

Überleg mal ob die Antwort was taugen kann....


----------



## Telem (27. April 2011)

falls irgendjemand einen Monarch Plus im Spicy fährt, würde ich mich über die Eindrücke freuen. danke


----------



## zwente (28. April 2011)

hier im Forum kenn ich keinen der den Monach Plus im spicy fährt,
mich hat er auch interessiert - aber die Lieferzeiten waren unmöglich und jetzt bin ich mit dem DHX AIR 5.0 recht zufrieden!


----------



## baustelle (29. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe den Monarch Plus HV (Medium Rebound, Medium Compression) eingebaut. 

Ein Unterschied zu dem Fox Float RP23 mit Low Rebound und Low Compression ist mir aufgefallen. Bei gleichem Sag (annähernd 30 %) nutze ich bei meinem Test Drop mit dem neuen Dämpfer weniger Federweg. Ansonsten fahre ich ihn seid Ostern. Habe ihn auf unterschiedlichen Strecken bei Offenburg getestet. Viele Wurzeln und eine felsige Passage. Einen abschließenden Eindruck möchte ich noch nicht formulieren, aber bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. Mai 2011)

Hat hier jemand generell einen anderen Dämpfer am Spicy verbaut? Ich habe den Float R, welcher mir überhaupt nicht gefällt. Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder fehlt euch auch die Progression? Damit der Dämpfer selbst bei kleineren Sprüngen nicht durchschlägt, muss ich ihn ziemlich straff aufpumpen. Auf kleinere Schläge reagiert er dementsprechend schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2011)

Am Float R ist das PP nicht verstellbar, also fährst du immer "mit".

Je nach Luftkammergröße kann man sie verkleinern.
Ist easy und kostet nix.
Danach ist er progressiver.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Mai 2011)

Schau mal mit was für einem Tune dein Float verbaut ist. Die Fox Dämpfer werden von Werk aus mit Tune low, mid oder high für Druck und Zugstufe ausgestattet. 
Im Zesty wird die Druckstufe mit Low tune verbaut. Wenn das bei dir auch so ist, dann solltest du mal bei Toxo anfragen was die Änderung des Tunes von Low auf Mid kostet (in Verbindung mit dem nächsten Service). 

Oder du wechstst gleich auf einen RS Monarch RT3 mit Tune Mid. Preislich bist du beim Monarch neu warscheinlich genau so hoch wie beim Service incl Tune- Umbau für den Fox. Der RT3 ist für ca. 190  zu haben. Die Buchsen solltest du vom Float übernehmen können. Fox und RS verbauen beide 1/2'' Gleitlager in den Augen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (4. Mai 2011)

So, 

Druckstufe low, Zugstufe mid. Das würde die fehlende Progression erklären. Den Service bei Toxoholics schließe ich komplett aus. Die werden von mir kein Geld sehen, zumal jetzt Hochsaison ist und ich noch fahren möchte. Verkleinern der Luftkammer wäre eine Option, da müsste ich mich mal belesen. Ich wiege nun auch 95kg und weiß nicht, ob der Float das auf Dauer mitmacht. Ich gebe ihm jetzt schon 3 bar mehr als empfohlen, damit er für mich fahrbar ist. Über einen Dämpferwechsel denke ich schon länger nach. Ich hatte den Fox DHX air und DHX mit Stahlfeder ins Auge gefasst. Druckstufe sollte auf jeden Fall einstellbar sein. Die Neupreise sind natürlich heftig, bei ebay gibts aber immer mal wieder auch neue Dämpfer zum guten Preis.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2011)

zum belesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg


----------



## maggse (5. Mai 2011)

Hab das Verfahren jetzt auch einmal probiert: 

In meinen Float R 216x63 von 2010 passt in etwa ein CD-Spindelstreifen von 110x16mm. Ist der Streifen breiter als 16-17mm, lässt sich der Dämpfer nicht mehr vollständig komprimieren. Obs merkbar mehr Progression bringt werde ich am WE testen.

Fahre den Dämpfer mit 11.5-12 Bar bei 75kg und 3-4 Clicks Zugstufe (von offen nach zu) und nutze so vom Federweg bei mässigem AllMountaineinsatz ca. 130-140mm. Wird die Fahrt allerdings ein wenig ruppiger zB Drop ins Flat von ca. 70cm brauch ich schon den gesamten Federweg ohne dass der Dämpfer merkbar durchschlägt.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## maggse (13. Mai 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> Hab das Verfahren jetzt auch einmal probiert:
> 
> In meinen Float R 216x63 von 2010 passt in etwa ein CD-Spindelstreifen von 110x16mm. Ist der Streifen breiter als 16-17mm, lässt sich der Dämpfer nicht mehr vollständig komprimieren. Obs merkbar mehr Progression bringt werde ich am WE testen.
> 
> ...



Nach 4 Ausfahrten mein Fazit: Dämpfer wird durch das Einlegen des 110x16mm Streifens auf den letzten 20mm des Dämpferhubs leicht progressiver. Fahre jetzt mit 11.5Bar (ca 18-19mm SAG im sitzen), 4 Clicks Zustufe und mir bleiben bei obigem Drop (70cm ins Flat) jetzt ca. 5-6mm Kolbenhub übrig.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

